# Target shooting, an aphrodisiac???



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was just thinking about it, being the "gun nut" that I am, I've taken my last 3 GF's shooting between the 3rd - 5th dates, and I've checked my memory, those three times we "sealed the deal."

So how many of you men or women out there feel or think shooting with the opposite sex is an aphrodisiac????


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

This will be good :watching:


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm waiting for the onslaught.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I wouldn't call it an aphrodisiac, but my girlfriend likes the smell of blackpowder. It's a start.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

thats what my current girlfriend says, she loves the cordite, says she wishes it was cologne.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hoppes*

A little "Hoppes" behind the ear, a little rem oil, with a sprinkle of gunpowder will :mrgreen: a couple of emptys:smt033 Bang YOUR there.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmmm... Primal Hunter/Provider stuff leaking through... Man's man? "Dangerous" Man? ANYTHING but dinner and a movie???

Women love confidence in a man. Not arrogance, confidence. If you really enjoy shooting, and you're good at it, and she sees it as positive (ie she's willing to even GO)... you're in.

WAIT... 3-5 dates to seal the deal??? Slacker.

JW


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> WAIT... 3-5 dates to seal the deal??? Slacker.
> 
> JW


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

My wife won't shoot anything bigger than a bb gun, and she only shoot them to keep the squirrels out of the bird feeders.

Aphrodisiac??? I'm not so good with the big fancy words, but if that means she'll look at me like I'm a nut job assembling an arsenal whenever I have anything to do with gun stuff, then I guess its an aphrodisiac! :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most women are attracted to powerful men, whether they'll admit it or not. They like men who are strong (could be physically, mentally, or both), men with wealth, men of rank or social status, men who can take care of themselves - and potentially a woman and perhaps children, too.

Guns are about power, and imply a certain type of self-reliance. I can see how some women would find that attractive.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I am curious what the girls on the board will have to say.
That being said, I have noticed that women find handguns
really really empowering. And anything empowering
tends to be attractive.

"she loves the cordite, says she wishes it was cologne."

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...1&parent_category_rn=16276&top_category=16276

FYI, I don't think they use cordite for regular ammo anymore. It's all ball gun-powder now (more powerful and stable?)
(I think.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My wife finds nothing appealing about my guns or shooting. She's even banished me to the garage to clean them because she hates the smell of Hoppes. I guess I need to keep working on her.


----------



## sirsnaps (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm...this may come as a surprise to some of you, but yes, shooting CAN be a powerful aphrodisiac!! My future wife (she knows, but i haven't officially ASKED her yet) and i have both purchased the new Ruger SR9. We take turns seeing who an shoot a better group. Because we are currently in different cities, we rarely go to the range at the same time. HOWEVER...when we do go together.....let's just say we only stay for a half hour   

The last time we shot together, we took a little video clip of each other firing off 5 rounds.

Mine: 
(am I allowed to post those links? I didn't see a rule against it)


----------



## aafasano (Apr 9, 2008)

Does she have a favorite position?  :smt1099 rayer:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No problem posting links to videos of folks shooting pistols. But lets keep it to that, considering the nature of this thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Kyle1337 said:


> ...I've taken my last 3 GF's shooting between the 3rd - 5th dates, and I've checked my memory, those three times we "sealed the deal."


And may we assume they all preferred *"double action"? :smt041*


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> No problem posting links to videos of folks shooting pistols. But lets keep it to that, considering the nature of this thread. :mrgreen:


Killjoy!

:anim_lol:


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread would be a lot better if females provided the comments.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

yea I want to hear a females perspective on this


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The only really active female poster is *Sucklead*.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow I thought for sure they're would be alot more females on this site...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Maybe some of us are females in disguise. :mrgreen:

There are other female members, they just don't seem to post very often, while *Sucklead* is quite active. Alas, most gun boards don't seem to have more than a 1% female membership.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Kyle1337 said:


> wow I thought for sure they're would be alot more females on this site...


www.handbagforum.net = lots of females
www.handgunforum.net = lots of sausage


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

submoa, I can't stop laughing, I'm having trouble typing through the tears!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Carla... Commenting over my shoulder...

She loves to shoot.
She loves the smell of gunpowder.
She loves the smell of Rem-Oil.
She loves to... Well lets just say she's with me when we're talking about ammo selection... "It's all about penetration."

Wait, sorry that was the other link on 3" 9mm ammo selection.

She likes shooting.

JW


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> She loves to... Well lets just say she's with me when we're talking about ammo selection... "It's all about penetration."
> 
> Wait, sorry that was the other link on 3" 9mm ammo selection.


Ahem... 3" barrel?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

submoa said:


> www.handbagforum.net = lots of females
> www.handgunforum.net = lots of sausage


That is the funniest thing posted here in a long time.... :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Haven't landed me a guy who liked guns or was even willing to give it a go, so I couldn't tell you. Although I can tell you a lot more guys talk to me at the range/shop after I've had a particularly good day with any of my long guns or with my .45 or my 357 mag. Although my Garand deal is still in place for range/shop marriage proposals ("I don't know you, so I can't say yes. However, if you buy me an M1 Garand I will marry you the same day."  )


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

wait, wait, wait, so your saying, if I buy you a garand, you'll marry me no questions asked???? What about M1 clones?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> wait, wait, wait, so your saying, if I buy you a garand, you'll marry me no questions asked???? What about M1 clones?


No clones, but sure.  As long as you aren't a woman pretending to be male and we have a prenup... I'm not selling my guns so you can have half their value in a divorce.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yea, I just looked at the price of an original M1 garand, lets just say, the weddings been postponed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

submoa said:


> Ahem... 3" barrel?


It's not the size of the barrel, but the ammo inside! :smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine is very hard to carry concealed... lets just say that.

Sorry.

JW


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

submoa said:


> Ahem... 3" barrel?


anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## sirsnaps (Apr 24, 2008)

submoa said:


> Ahem... 3" barrel?


HAHAHAHA So I wasn't the only one to notice that comment!!!

Not to worry about posting of links...I am proud to show how well my Lady handles a handgun!!!!

I will see what I can do about talking her into joining and posting some.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> It's not the size of the barrel, but the ammo inside! :smt033


Heavy, slow rounds beats fast and light any day!


----------



## NCstarter (Apr 14, 2008)

Todd said:


> It's not the size of the barrel, but the ammo inside! :smt033


reminds me of a saying i once heard

"it's not the size of the boat but the motion in the ocean"
-well i've never seen a rowboat make it to England
:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Yea, I just looked at the price of an original M1 garand, lets just say, the weddings been postponed.


Yeah, that seems to be the general thought, although one guy did say, "Well, it's still cheaper than an engagement ring!"


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yea and when other ladies ask your diamond size you can just say 30.06...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

An engagement ring is cheaper than a divorce...

An original M1 is cheaper than an engagement ring...

Screw marriage. Buy more guns.

JW


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> An engagement ring is cheaper than a divorce...
> 
> An original M1 is cheaper than an engagement ring...
> 
> ...


Hear hear!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> JeffWard said:
> 
> 
> > An engagement ring is cheaper than a divorce...
> ...


A gun won't remind you to put on pants when company comes over.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

submoa said:


> A gun won't remind you to put on pants when company comes over.


...and I guess whether that is a pro or a con depends on the company.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

submoa said:


> A gun won't remind you to put on pants when company comes over.


Not a problem. Being a woman, I'd be the one doing the reminding anyway. And knowing most of the guys I know, they'd just say, "I AM wearing pants! At least in my mind."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I dunno. My wife bought me a $2000 rifle for our last anniversary. I like being married. :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Most women are attracted to powerful men, whether they'll admit it or not. They like men who are strong (could be physically, mentally, or both), men with wealth, men of rank or social status, men who can take care of themselves - and potentially a woman and perhaps children, too.
> 
> Guns are about power, and imply a certain type of self-reliance. I can see how some women would find that attractive.


Damn... Then why am I single! :smt033

hold on... don't answer that... :smt083


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

submoa said:


> www.handbagforum.net = lots of females
> www.handgunforum.net = lots of sausage


It's... http://www.handbagforum.com/ :smt033 and I can't believe there is actually a forum for it...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> It's... http://www.handbagforum.com/ :smt033 and I can't believe there is actually a forum for it...


Well, I'm sure most of them can't believe this forum exists. Although I understand guns more than handbags (yeah, not the typical female, I also only have three pairs of shoes).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I also only have three pairs of shoes).


Won't admitting that get your "Woman Card" revoked? I thought the minimum was 20 pairs? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Carla's daughter's "boyfriend" has more shoes than she does, keeps them in boxes in the top of his closet, and has them arranged by color. That and his "best friend" is a Event Planner...

I suggested she find another boyfriend before he does first.

*"I believe a real man should own more gun than shoes."*

Chisel that on my tombstone please.

JeffWard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> SuckLead said:
> 
> 
> > I also only have three pairs of shoes).
> ...


Nyaah... we like Sucklead as she is.

Welcome


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

tsk, tsk, tsk. As men, we only have to know the 2 laws about what women want.

1. Women have no obligation to tell men what they want.
2. Women have the right to get pissed off when they don't get what they want.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Won't admitting that get your "Woman Card" revoked? I thought the minimum was 20 pairs? :mrgreen:


Probably. I think women can smell a woman who has less than 10 pairs of shoes and no handbag.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

submoa said:


> A gun won't remind you to put on pants when company comes over.


Yeah, but if you are carrying the gun, they wont care about the pants.:anim_lol:


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Probably. I think women can smell a woman who has less than 10 pairs of shoes and no handbag.


Yea, but guys can smell a man who has less than two guns. So when they smell you, I think they get confused.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I would go more with the psychological factors. Guns are powerful devices, and having the experience and skill to harness them puts the power of them in YOUR hands. Guns are, by the general population, viewed as dangerous or deviant because they're not familiar with them, other than the fact that they primarily exist to kill. Killing is a powerful act as it ends a life. So they have a fear of guns, yet fascination of anyone who possesses them and knows how to use them. It's the same with a crotch rocket, fast car, etc. Not everyone has experience with or access to things that are associated with power and/or speed. When you show that you can ride a bullet bike at 180mph, or speed shift your 400hp Cobra, you're harnessing the power behind it, so technically the power belongs to you. Someone not being able to launch and shift a fast, high HP car wouldn't be attractive. Likewise, even if you showed up with the baddest handgun there is, but couldn't hit a target at five yards to save your life, you're basically getting beaten by the more powerful object. When you can control the power something has, that power becomes YOUR power.

It's even better when you take a girl with you and let her shoot. You're displaying your knowledge and skill with the guns not only by shooting them well, but you're instructing her on how to do the same, so in essence, you're giving her the power as well. Not sure if that makes sense, but generally speaking when you take a girl to do something that one might see as dangerous, her adrenaline is increasing because she's participating in something she perceives as risky, deviant, or exciting. Since you're demonstrating a skill and knowledge of something she's not familiar with (nor are many people), you are displaying a novel characteristic of yourself. Novel things can be defined as something different or outside the box that's not a common ground. Novelty evokes the dispersal of both norepinephrine and dopamine, which are two neurotransmitters that increase attraction. Adrenaline, simply put, increases testosterone levels, which lead to horniness. Also, when you're instructing a girl on how to properly hold a handgun, showing grip, stance, etc., you're probably touching her. Oxytocin (the female equivalent of vasopressin in men) is a chemical released due to touch, nipple/genital stimulation, and at the moment of orgasm. It's known to trigger romantic and passionate attachments, which is why orgasm is so important to a relationship...it triggers the release of oxytocin, which stimulates romantic feelings.

So put them together...

1. Risk, danger, excitement (because you're shooting something that was designed to kill)...triggers the release of adrenaline, which increase levels of testosterone, which feeds into the lust circuit.

2. Different + interesting = novelty...triggers the release of dopamine and norepinephrine, which feeds into the romance circuit.

3. Touching and close proximity...triggers the release of oxytocin, which also feeds into the romance circuit.

Lastly, there is PEA (Phenylethalamine), which is evoked by one action: direct eye gazing. Always look at a girl in the eye and hold eye contact for a bit too long, but not to the point you creep her out. This extended eye contact triggers the release of PEA, which is thought to mediate "love at first sight," and feeds into the long-term attachment circuit. Also, it causes one's pupils to dilate. A sure way to tell that a girl is into you is her pupils dilate.

The chemical army...use it to your advantage. Shooting guns brings out the danger and risk, novelty, and touching (touching for a specific reason, not just touching her to touch her). The same would happen if you took her for a ride in your fast car (if you have one), then letting her drive and showing her how to drive it properly.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

And here I was, thinking that I wouldn't have to suffer thru another season of "The Pickup Artist" because my wife likes the show, but lo and behold the next season of.....

"The Handgun Artist" A show dedicated to picking up chicks with guns, but not like how they do in L.A. Watch this
Thursday when R. Lee Emery shows this 90lb. nerd how to double tap his way into a womans loving embrace, but
will it last? Does he have enough barrel to keep the romance alive? Thursday at 9.​Now all I need is the appropriate commercial to follow it, probably a "Male Enhancement" ad or something. What do you think, will it fly?

Zhur

(no real TV shows were harmed during the presentation of the prior sarcasm and humor, use as directed.)


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> And here I was, thinking that I wouldn't have to suffer thru another season of "The Pickup Artist" because my wife likes the show, but lo and behold the next season of.....
> 
> "The Handgun Artist" A show dedicated to picking up chicks with guns, but not like how they do in L.A. Watch this
> Thursday when R. Lee Emery shows this 90lb. nerd how to double tap his way into a womans loving embrace, but
> ...


If all he has to do is double tap, he must be pretty good. I would imagine he has a fairly good sized barrel, possibly a 10-gauge in 18" tactical. I don't think I could double tap anything with my 3" .45.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's about enough with the phallic references. Started as an interesting thread, but I think it's devolved enough to close.


----------

